# Who else would watch this if it was a real show?



## Mindfire (Apr 7, 2012)

I actually think this would make a pretty awesome TV show.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Apr 7, 2012)

That is pretty stinking awesome. I would watch it, and probably quote it ad nauseum. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mindfire (Apr 7, 2012)

No problem. xD


----------



## Renos (Apr 8, 2012)

Why didn't they make this into a series? It is awsome!


----------



## Twilight Flyer (May 10, 2012)

OK, that was funny.


----------

